# Interesting video on the DT&I's Ironton tunnel (which I will be incorporating)



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

the road bed still even includes the 3rd rail for one of the narrow gauge ore railroad which fed the iron furnaces in Ironton. In a way it saddens me to be reminded of what Ohio once was, compared to the industry barren Ohio of today


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not just there look ALL over the USA.

Hell look at Detroit.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yep, I agree....but that would go rapidly off topic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep, it would soon turn to our Fearless leader. 

We have a bunch of old unused old abandoned RR tunnels in Jersey.
Cool to explore though there is not much left of them.

http://www.stormchaser.ca/Abandoned_Places/New_Jersey_Train_Tunnels/New_Jersey_Train_Tunnels.html

http://weirdnj.com/stories/edgewater-fairview-train-tunnel/


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

DT&I,

I am from Bellaire,just south of I-70.It was a great place for trains and manufacturing when I was young.I last lived in Ohio at South Charleston.Left Ohio in 1969.When I visited later I found that the trains and factories left about the same time.Don't blame me.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Why is the tunnel flooded? Is that due to a recent storm
or is it a permanent situation?


Don


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

The county tried to bury the entrances at one time, and water gets trapped in it.

Here's some pics of what the entrances originally looked like

looking south:










looking north:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Where did the tracks go from double to single,at the mouth of the tunnel?


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

exactly, that's a passing track.










picture from 1883 showing the narrow gauge rail


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you,that was hard to tell in the first photo.


----------



## Elwood P Dowd (Dec 8, 2013)

Thats the first railroad tunnel I've ever seen that doesnt have a finished entrance it just looks like a cave in the side of a hill thats pretty cool.

If your ever in the Athens Ohio area you should check out the old moonville tunnel (http://www.forgottenoh.com/moonville.html) it's about a half mile hike off the road but it's well worth it. Just dont go around Halloween because all of the college kids from Ohio University will be back there with their ouija boards trying to conjure up ghosts. lol


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

There were several tunnels in Kentucky that did not have any sort of finished entry.Several became highway tunnels.I'm sure there are many.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm still going to incorporate this into the new folded dogbone plan I'm going with. I'm thinking of getting a woodland scenics mold and just cutting the entrance out of the rock....basically the same thing they did


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Just carve a face out of polystyrene foam with an exacto knife and paint it with latex paint. I wouldn't waste the money on a mold (I know that cost is a factor....)


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like this loco


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Elwood P Dowd said:


> Thats the first railroad tunnel I've ever seen that doesnt have a finished entrance it just looks like a cave in the side of a hill thats pretty cool.
> 
> If your ever in the Athens Ohio area you should check out the old moonville tunnel (http://www.forgottenoh.com/moonville.html) it's about a half mile hike off the road but it's well worth it. Just dont go around Halloween because all of the college kids from Ohio University will be back there with their ouija boards trying to conjure up ghosts. lol


We have an old double tunnel in NJ.
Built in the 1850's, the Manunka Chunk dual tunnels are 975 feet long. The track was removed in 1942.

This side might have had a portal bulkhead long ago, but it doesn't look like it now.
The other side has one.


















Check out Georges site this guy has been around and has a bunch of interesting unusual pictures.

http://www.stormchaser.ca/Abandoned_Places/New_Jersey_Train_Tunnels/New_Jersey_Train_Tunnels.html


Check out his ships of the desert.
http://www.stormchaser.ca/Environmental_Disasters/Aral Sea/Aral_Sea.html


He has many others to look at.


----------

